#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-25
<Neo31> bsr zied
<slimTN> lu all
<slimTN> cc Neo31 (dsl pr le retard)
<Neo31> ahla slimTN
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> no problem
<Neo31> deja busy chwaya
<Neo31> mizilt sehir ?
<slimTN> déjà bdit na9ra fi lé mails
<slimTN> aaaaaaaaa3 54 :'(
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mouch lezim ta9ra koll chay
<Neo31> a9ra les derniers threads
<Neo31> pv reunion
<Neo31> reunion
<Neo31> passation ou MC 7aja ki hakka
<Neo31> c tt
<Neo31> je pense anis bach ylanci le thread pour la collecte d'idees ellila deja
<Neo31> mizilt ma 3maltich talla
<Neo31> brb
<slimTN> ui ui déjà bdit mele5er :D
<slimTN> 7a9a Neo31
<slimTN> hak Mondas (ton site web 7atet fih fedora 15 !! )
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> slimTN
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c koi le probleme slimTN ?
<Neo31> manich mondass
<slimTN> ton home
<slimTN> chbih pub l
<slimTN> fedora mouch ubuntu ?
<slimTN> :p
<Neo31> je supporte l'idee ke le logiciel libre ynajam ykoune fih plusieurs projets libres alternatifs leb3adhom
<Neo31> sinon le home de mon site c ahmed.sghaier.com
<Neo31> et pas autre chose
<Neo31> l'autre domaine c 7aja gudima barcha
<Neo31> 9bal ma nod5ol m3a ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> je pense pas sur
<slimTN> ah euh :p
<Neo31> mais gudima
<slimTN> sinn
<slimTN> check ton
<Neo31> et g pas fait l'update depuis longtemps
<slimTN> profil
<slimTN> (travail)
<Neo31> travail ?
<Neo31> het lien
<slimTN> ui vaher du genre karkar
<slimTN> ti ton profil :s
<Neo31> ahmed.sghaier.com ?
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> fb ?
<Neo31> att
<slimTN> euh sa l'air con :s
<Neo31> koi ?
<Neo31> g pas compri
<slimTN> aaa3
<slimTN> check mon profil
<Neo31> ok
<slimTN> fb.me/slimtn
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> g vu
<Neo31> employer ubuntu?
<Neo31> c ca ?
<slimTN> fb.com/slimtn?sk=info
<slimTN> ui sé sa
<slimTN> sa l'air con
<slimTN> tro même
<slimTN> att je l'enléve :D
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> pk con ?
<slimTN> mé sinn le dévloppeur C#
<Neo31> ama ce ki est con c
<slimTN> b1
<Neo31> developpeur c# chez ubuntu
<Neo31> hhh
<slimTN> wejhi wejh ubuntu
<Neo31> we c ca
<slimTN> nn zouz houma
<slimTN> en //
<slimTN> ne(dem l microsoft & linux/ubuntu en même temps
<slimTN> ma9wéni --'
<slimTN> Putain que j'adore Slim KHAN dans les PV & billet de blogs <3
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mella 9ouwa
<fellag> xD
<sabri_icone> kangoulya: ²
<sabri_icone> stp cé quio le site comme oDesk ?
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<sabri_icone> salu Sarhane
<sabri_icone> Neo31: kangoulya sarhan bemawi zied
<sabri_icone> reveillez vous
<sarhan> salut
<sabri_icone> wissem:
<wissem> oui sabri_icone ?
<sabri_icone> etes vous un nouveau membre ?
<wissem> non
<sabri_icone> lool
<sabri_icone> mela ena dhaye3 feha
<sabri_icone> je t'ai manqué je pense :p
<sabri_icone> bref, mela ech fema jdid
<wissem> y'a sarhan entrain de preparer le site de ubuntu-tn
<wissem> et je viens de lui donner le serial de frontpage pour le faire :D
<sabri_icone> frontpage !
<sarhan> wissem, le serial marche pas
<sabri_icone> j'ai crut que cé pas notre esprit
<wissem> LOL :D
<sabri_icone> eya yezi bela le3eb sarehena
<sabri_icone> fema notepad ++
<sarhan> euh
<sarhan> j'ai utilisé drupal
<sabri_icone> fema phpmaker je pense
<sabri_icone> et bluefish
<sabri_icone> :p
<sarhan> et un template php
<sabri_icone> netboled
<wissem> drupal 6 sarhan ?
<sabri_icone> eya bahi, Sarhane
<sarhan> wissem, pour le moment oui
<sabri_icone> te5dem we7edek
<sabri_icone> me3ejbetenich menek hedhi
<sabri_icone> e3tini partie du code pour t'aider
<wissem> sabri_icone: il aura pas besoin de coder sauf s'il veut faire un template personalisé
<sarhan> sabri_icone, je code pas
<sabri_icone> mm
<sarhan> normalement
<sarhan> dans 2 jours
<sabri_icone> tele3eb mela :p
<sarhan> t'aura acces à tout
<sarhan> pour modifier etc
<sarhan> et tu pourra signaler les bugs sur launchpad :)
<wissem> et moi non? :(
<sabri_icone> merciiii
<wissem> j'ai une photo très sympas de bill gates à mettre dans l'index
<sabri_icone> cool
<sarhan> wissem, :D
<sarhan> tout le monde pourra le faire
<sabri_icone> sayeb 3likom men billGates cé pas notre souci ;)
<sabri_icone> on n'avance en regardant les autres
<sabri_icone> sarhane
<sabri_icone> j'ai vue qu'il y a deux sites?
<sarhan> sabri_icone, je sais
<sarhan> j'ai pris l'example d'ubuntu-quebec
<sarhan> et je leur ai demandé de l'aide
<sarhan> chouf leur site ubuntu-qc.org/drupal/
<sabri_icone> géniale
<sabri_icone> mais qui sont les deux site indiqué dans le pv
<sarhan> site fait avec drupal 5
<sarhan> et un autre pas encore terminé
<sarhan> donc j'ai juste
<sarhan> pris le cahier des charge
<sabri_icone> okiz
<sabri_icone> cé aussi ubuntu-tn ?
<sabri_icone> ou forum
<sarhan> site
<sarhan> + forum
<sarhan> + irc
<sarhan> + planet
<sarhan> le forum
<sabri_icone> l'irc cé ici ?
<sarhan> ca va être
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> c'est un webirc
<sarhan> ki est mis dans le site
<sabri_icone> okiz
<sarhan> pour se connecter directement
<sarhan> ici
<sabri_icone> ouetes vous les Geeks !
<sarhan> sabri_icone, on est pas des geeks on est des ubuntuors
<sarhan> sabri_icone, mestenes eb drupal?
<sabri_icone> nn, jamais eu
<sabri_icone> prk
<sabri_icone> j'utilise wordpress
<sarhan> 9olt belekchi t3aweni
<sarhan> mais pg
<sabri_icone> oui oui
<sabri_icone> etewa ken te7ab lila je l'installe
<sabri_icone> 5ater tewa fel 5edema
<sabri_icone> ema si tu veut donne moi le soucis j'essaye de chercher !
<sabri_icone> insf -e
<sarhan> pg
<Fanen> bsr
<sabri_icone> saluuuuuuuuuuu
<sabri_icone> trop silencieuse la salle :(
<sabri_icone> bn8
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-26
<elacheche_anis> !oneiric
<Fanen> bsr
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir Fanen :)
<Fanen> ^^
<elacheche_anis> Fanen, t'as reçu un mail de ubuntu-tn se soir??
<Fanen> ton mail elacheche_anis  à 21h50
<Fanen> que j'ai répondu
<elacheche_anis> good, j'ai pensé que mes email passe direct au dossier spam des membres :S
<elacheche_anis> ah, j'ai pas vu t'as réponse.. je vais la lire
<Fanen> hhh non  théoriquement  mais pratiquement aparmament ils sont filtrés
<elacheche_anis> j'aime ta proposition, en faite lorsque j'ai citer l'exemple j'ai pensé plus au peuples qui sera obligé d'utilise des LL.. alors ça sera notre rôle pour les supporter pas les SS2L ;)
<elacheche_anis> c'est quoi le nom de la SS2L oû tu fait un stage??
<Fanen> elacheche_anis,  le gov s'adresse à une  entreprise pour  avoir un support d'une source de confiance
<Fanen> si cette source lui propose des solution propriétaire alors le client il sera pas cconscient de l'alternative
<elacheche_anis> +1
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-27
<mamdouh44> salam tout le monde
<slimTN> lu all
<wissem> lu slimTN
<slimTN> nite all :)
<Fanen> Bonjour
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<elacheche_anis> salam sarhan
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ahla lebes?
<elacheche_anis> hmd, ça passe :) et toi?
<sarhan> bien
<elacheche_anis> chbi site mté3ik mé yikhdimch sarhan
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, site mta3 telechargement mhosti fard hebergeur
<sarhan> ye5i microsoft chket bel hebergeur
<sarhan> sakret elserveur elkolou
<sarhan> dima wraya ka microsoft :/
<elacheche_anis> looooooool.. chbéha makhrachha!!
<sarhan> mas9athom
<elacheche_anis> BRB.. nimchi injib 9ahwa éni.. il 3abid yadhrabha 1km béch yjib capusin XD
<elacheche_anis> barra a3mal talla 3al ml sarhan
<test> test
<test> ya elacheche_anis hani na7ki mel site mta3 ubuntu-tn :D
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, chkoun kén ytasti?? inti??
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, passe le lien :p
<elacheche_anis> in7ib na3mal talla :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, salut
<sarhan> c'est pas encore fini
<sarhan> et pour le moment mafamech un lien à te passer
<elacheche_anis> ti 5annitfarraj :p
<sarhan> je fais en local
<elacheche_anis> ah ok..
<sarhan> t7eb screenshoot?
<sarhan> :D
<elacheche_anis> why not :)
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, http://lulzimg.com/i24/719f1e.png
<elacheche_anis> thx
<sarhan> bon il me reste le forum
<sarhan> le theme du plugin du planet
<elacheche_anis> cooool.. mizyéna :)
<elacheche_anis> D6??
<sarhan> et la modification du module launchpad
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, wi d6
<sarhan> tu connais Tinymce?
<elacheche_anis> tu vas utiliser un module pour le forum ou tu vas l'installer tout seul et faire l'integration???
<sarhan> j'ai découvert advanced forum
<sarhan> fih kol chay
<sarhan> membres, notation , derniers thread
<sarhan> derniers messages
<sarhan> et moderation
<elacheche_anis> advenced forum.. c'est un module?
<sarhan> wi
<elacheche_anis> bien :)
<sarhan> enchallah ce soir ou demain j'aurai fini
<elacheche_anis> nice work sarhan and good luck :)
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, thx
<sarhan> ahla Neo31
<elacheche_anis> ahla b3arfi
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
<sarhan> 3arfna elkol :D
<Neo31> ahla
<Neo31> manich 3arfik
<sarhan> Neo31,
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> tarf la nmout hier
<sarhan> ilbreebchi se retire du comité
<Neo31> mrodht :/
<Neo31> pk?
<sarhan> Neo31, ech sar?
<sarhan> Neo31, il a redoublé :/
<elacheche_anis> inchallah labess Neo31 ??? chbik??? :o
<Neo31> lebess tawa
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> eyh redoubler ybattal mel comite?
<Neo31> lebess lebess 7keya fergha. klit yaourt ca va pa
<Neo31> mais tawa ca va
<elacheche_anis> 9al mé ynajjamich ya3mal 7éjtine m3é b3adhom.. :/
<elacheche_anis> :v
<Neo31> chfamma news hal nharine ma tfadhitich bach na3mal talla
<sarhan> slim khan
<sarhan> est libre
<sarhan> et est pré à aider
<sarhan> il veut juste savoir quoi faire
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> on a les 2 threads lezim no5rjou menhom tres vit
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> le site
<Neo31> il faut voter pour la proposition de mawale
<sarhan> ghodwa ya7dher enchallah :/
<sarhan> et je l'upload chez kangoulya
<elacheche_anis> j'ai lancé le thread du brainstorming, il y a seulement 2 réponse :@ :@
<Neo31> je propose n5aliw koll MC il contribue kima y7ib
<sarhan> Neo31, na3mlou reunion ce vendredi?
<Neo31> ynajam yektib article walla ya3mal classroom walla yektib direcct 3al thread
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<elacheche_anis> +1 sarhan pour la reunion
<sarhan> donc l'un de nous le fait savoir sur le mailing list
<Neo31> a propos de UGJ kima 9otlik famma sponsor, mais a sousse
<Neo31> taw na7kiw fiha
<Neo31> eni nemchi nvoti elyouma 3al ML inchalah
<Neo31> et j'essaye de contacter amal bach nchoufha chnouwa bach ta3mal
<Neo31> ki a contact avec sadoc?
<elacheche_anis> ok.. et billéhi participez fil brainstorming, famméch mé yfi9ou icha3b chwaya :v
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ok
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, :*
<sarhan> Neo31 elacheche_anis je fais un forum comme ça? http://forum.cullt.org/
<sarhan> ca serait parfait
<sarhan> avec un systeme de question réponse
<sarhan> et de votes :D
<sarhan> qu'en pensez vous?
<elacheche_anis> enfaite on peut pas appeler ça forum.. Mais à mon avis il est parfait pour notre cas.. Je suis d'accord sarhan :) go ahead :)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, ??
<Neo31> c un QA sarhan c pas un forum
<sarhan> je sais Neo31
<Neo31> oui sarhan, mais mouch tawa
<Neo31> rakaz 3ala un forum classic avant
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai utilisé advanced forum
<Neo31> kan on aura terminer d'un forum classic on passera a ca et on fera un vote
<Neo31> bien
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, Neo31 j'ai une petite idée qui tourne dans ma tète depuis quelques temps..
 * Neo31 mouch mtawwal
<Neo31> chnia elacheche_anis
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, tkalem
<Neo31> 3andi une grande idee
<Neo31> nestanna le bon momen tpour annoncer
<Neo31> je go nbadal dabchi w no5roj
<Neo31> na3mal talla 3al 5idma puiske ma 5dimtich elyouma
<elacheche_anis> nous devons mettre un petit équipe(2 ou 3 personnes) pour consulter la page FB chaque heures et regrouper les problèmes poser avec les solution proposer dans des articles FB au minimum de cette façon mé no9o3douch kol marra inka3irrou fi nafs il hadra m3é kol wahid yal9a problème débile ;)
<sarhan> ba alors on fait une Fàq
<elacheche_anis> ok Neo31 j'attend cette grande idée ;) :D
<elacheche_anis> oui sarhan, mais en attendant FÀQ ta7dhar nabdéw inlimmou ;) 3la khater les discussion des murs disparaissent avec le temps ;)
<Neo31> je propose dima na3mlou redirection el thread ki parle deja du sujet/question posee sur fb
<Neo31> hakka on encourage les gens bach ya3mlou inscrit sur le site w ycherkou sur le site
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> je parle des question qui n'ont jamais était poser sur la ML
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> sarhan
<sarhan> re Neo31
<Neo31> 3andik url de test du forum ?
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> en local
<sarhan> n'uploadihom ba3d
<sarhan> t7eb screenshoot?
<Neo31> eyh het ton IP
<Neo31> w a3mal forward pour le port 80
<Neo31> ;)
<elacheche_anis> looool
<sarhan> Neo31, 3ala chart ma dosinich :D
<Neo31> chwi pas un sarhan moi
<Neo31> w barra dositik, tu change d'ip et c fini
<Neo31> chbik enti 3andik ip statique ?
<sarhan> lé c bon
<sarhan> 3andi no-ip
<Neo31> ah ok
<sarhan> sinon hani bdit l'upload chez kangoulya
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> ti het ton ip ma neklikch
<sarhan> Ti be5el bech en7el elport
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> elzem noss se3a
<Neo31> l'upload demande plus d'effort btw
<sarhan> 5ater j'ai pas acces web au routeur
<sarhan> only telnet
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> pk telnet?
<Neo31> telnet c con
<Neo31> http c mieux
<sarhan> le modem de5el fi 7it
<sarhan> l'acces web buggy
<Neo31> c koi le router?
<Neo31> topnet enti?
<sarhan> un sagem
<sarhan> wi
<sarhan> barbechtou chwaya :D
<Neo31> ca marche normal l'interfaceweb
<Neo31> eyh a3mal reset
<sarhan> ye5i l'acess interface web
<Neo31> taw yarja3
<sarhan> ya3tini erreur tinyhttp
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> meme apré reset
<Neo31> chnouwa 3malt firmeware update ?
<Neo31> hhh
<sarhan> lé badelt wa7di elfrimeware
<sarhan> 7abit we7ed 5ir
<sarhan> :P
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mella mgarba3
<Neo31> et ca marche mieux mnt ?
<Neo31> c plus stable ?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> ken yos5en fisa3
<sarhan> tawa ma3adech
<Neo31> :) bien
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, http://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org
<sarhan> c'est pas encore fini
<sarhan> mezel elforum
<sarhan> wel planet
<sarhan> ama raka7t ellaunchpad
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, chbini 7ajrit kiloumétir éni si sarhan mé tpingilich??? :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, 7at rou7ek away -.-
<Neo31> sarhan, anis ma ya3rafch chma3neha away, fassarlou
<sarhan> Neo31, ech 9olt?
<sarhan> behi le début
<Neo31> l'autre fois ta7 ypingi lecha3b elkoll bach y9olhom bjr, 3ad we7id away fadd
<sarhan> Neo31, ena 3maltha :D
<sarhan> fe7 feya houni
<sarhan> ou pv
<sarhan> ama tla3 ness mle7 :D
<Neo31> ahh
<Neo31> c t pas anis !?
<Neo31> hhh
<sarhan> non ena
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> haya behi
<sarhan> hedeka a3lech je ping plus personne qui est away
<sarhan> behi t'as vu le link?
<Neo31> je vois
<elacheche_anis> loooool... titdhomir si Neo31 :p
<Neo31> en cours
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> na7i away elacheche_anis
<Neo31> walla tir
<elacheche_anis> mézilt fi stage yé massit :p
<sarhan> brabi elacheche_anis Neo31 choufli launchpad y5adem ou pas
<elacheche_anis> ok
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, non: Account registration using the information provided by your Launchpad ID provider failed due to the reasons listed below. Please complete the registration by filling out the form below. If you already have an account, you can log in now and add your Launchpad ID under "My account".
<elacheche_anis> Vous devez entrer une adresse e-mail.
<Neo31> sarhan si j'utilise mon openid pk indiquer mon email en plus ?
<sarhan> ca devrait pas :/
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<sarhan> je vais regler ca
<sarhan> je pense que le probleme vient de l'url :/
<sarhan> 5ater en local
<sarhan> ubuntu.tn passait
<Neo31> il a saisit mon pseudo tomatiki
<Neo31> Neo31
<sarhan> ti ken ysaisit le pseudo pass
<Neo31> ama il a pas utiliser mon email de launchpad
<sarhan> et inscrit
<sarhan> automatiquement
<sarhan> normalement si tu fais connexion avec launchpad
<sarhan> t'es inscrit
<Neo31> g bookmarker taw nzid ntesti apres
<sarhan> j'ai pas fini
<sarhan> tasti demain
<sarhan> je vais ouvrir un launchpad
<sarhan> ubuntu-tn-website
<sarhan> pour signaler les bugs
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, 3léch mé yabdéch theme rouge bordaux mouch oranger??
<elacheche_anis> :p
<elacheche_anis> fikra ou pas?
<sarhan> montre la couleur que tu veux
<sarhan> je vais changer ca dans le css
<sarhan> et voir
<sarhan> si c bien
<elacheche_anis> ok att
<sarhan> het le code hexa
<Neo31> #zrnsts
<Neo31> hawka le code de la couleur sarhan :p
<sarhan> salut kangoulya :)
<sarhan> vous êtes connecté du serveur? :P
<sarhan> Neo31, tfadlek? :D
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> haya n5alik, taw narja3 apres
<Neo31> g envoyer un mail a zied inchalah il repond bientot
<Neo31> on doit commencer a preparer UGJ avant la fin du mois
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, try this #
<elacheche_anis> #800000
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> je prend la couleur du wiki?
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/moin_static192/light/images/orangeheader-tile.png
<Neo31> elacheche_anis $800000 is much better
<elacheche_anis> oui sarhan pourquoi pas :)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, chnouwa 3arfi zéhyitlik hal 3chya :D :*
<Neo31> non el glag ya3mal elacheche_anis
<Neo31> mvariass sbe7 kemil re9id
<Neo31> w la3chia bach trassili ni5dim
<Neo31> apar el 9adhia
<Neo31> haya see ya later
<elacheche_anis> bye :)
<elacheche_anis> aya sarhan 7atta éni see you..
<sarhan> 5alitouni wa7di T_T
<sarhan> Forever alone :'(
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> anis rawa7 sarhan ?
<sarhan> Neo31, oui ba3dek
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> j'ai trouvé le problème de l'openid
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> g eux le mm message ke anis btw
<Neo31> je re teste ?
<sarhan> euh
<sarhan> en fait
<Neo31> Désolé, ceci n'est pas un OpenID valide. Veuillez vous assurer que votre ID est bien épelé.
<sarhan> il faut que le site soit autorisé par launchpad
<sarhan> pour pouvoir recuperer l'email
<sarhan> pour l'autorisation il faut juste leur envoyer le nom de domaine et une demande
<Neo31> hum
<sarhan> donc ca sera fait à la fin
<sarhan> sinon pour le forum
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> pour avoir un forum avec toutes les features
<sarhan> ils faut beaucoup de modules
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> je c
<sarhan> donc sa serait plus facile
<sarhan> avec phpbb
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> rja3t leklemi !
<sarhan> le module d'integration dans drupal
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> l'avantage de advanced forum
<Neo31> c ke ca sera integre directement avec drupal
<Neo31> donc plus facile de compter un karma du forum directement dans le site
<Neo31> avec phpbb on aura le systeme de karma du forum wa7dou et du site wa7dou :)
<Neo31> mais ca sera plus puissant cote moderation et administration du forum
<Neo31> avec pleins de modules phpbb pour ameliorer le forum :p
<sarhan> ya un module integration phpbb dans drupal
<sarhan> je vais le tester
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> il est developper par la communate phpbb
<Neo31> att
<sarhan> j'install phpbb
<sarhan> et le module
<Neo31> sarhan check ur mail
<sarhan> lequel?
<sarhan> gmail?
<Neo31> g partager le doc elli kont ni5dim fih avant avec tarek
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> notre objectif ete de commencer par l'integration de drupal avec phpbb
<Neo31> apres je continue l'administration de phpbb et tarek s
<Neo31> 'occupe de drupal
<sarhan> ay ay ay
<sarhan> beaucoup de travail
<sarhan> :/
<Neo31> si ca t'interesse on pe continuer
<Neo31> nn c pas bcp
<sarhan> bon
<Neo31> on a voulu aussi garder une documentation un pe detaillee
<Neo31> mais sinon techniquement c pas trop
<sarhan> look at this
<sarhan> http://drupal.org/project/phpbbforum
<sarhan> c'est très avancé
<sarhan> tu peux meme mettre un forum dans une page drupal :D
<sarhan> sans iframe
<Neo31> oui c ca
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> je me rappel e5er tache kammalha tarek
<Neo31> il a reussi l'integration
<sarhan> bon l'a j'upload phpbb
<Neo31> amais nssit eske 3malha sans iframe ou pa
<Neo31> si je me rappel bien on a fait sans iframe
<sarhan> je te donne un acces au  compte admin du site?
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> c tjr le mm module
<Neo31> ;)
<sarhan> tu pourra m'aider
<Neo31> we cote phpbb je pe m'en occuper
<sarhan> haw mab3adna
<sarhan> manque le contenu
<sarhan> et quelques pages
<sarhan> raka7t le planet
<Neo31> il faut faire l'histoire des privileges et groupes kima fasartlik
<sarhan> :/
<Neo31> de tel sort annou les autres utilisateurs peuvent contribuer du contenu
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> et une petite equipe approve le contenue pour etre publier
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> je te file les donné
<sarhan> en dm?
<sarhan> ping Neo31 t'es là?
<Neo31> sarhan wa9tech youfa support de drupal 6 ?
<Neo31> we chwi la sarhan
<Neo31> pas en publique biensure :p
<Neo31> hh
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> sarhan ma 9otlich wa9tech youfa support de drupal 6
<sarhan> dans 20 ans :D
<Neo31> het lien
<Neo31> c pas 20 ans yezi bla tfadlik
<sarhan> c'est pas vrai
<sarhan> en fait
<Neo31> drupal 6 eol is when drupal 8 comes out
<Neo31> drupal 8 est deja en dev
<Neo31> ta3rafchi wa9tech yo5roj final release of drupal 8
<Neo31> walla 7atta rc ?
<sarhan> normalement dans 2 ans
<Neo31> http://www.faqoverflow.com/drupal/294.html
<sarhan> Neo31, on a le temps d'ici à la finition de la version 7 du theme et des modules dont on a besoin
<sarhan> Neo31, ti houma eltawa chtar elmodule ne fonctionnent pas sur drupal 7
<sarhan> sans parler des themes
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> mais a9ra 7sebik max 3am e5er koll chay ywalli dispo en v7
<Neo31> ija nhiddou 3al #dupal
<Neo31> #drupal
<sarhan> rit 9aloulek drupal 8 bech ya7dher wa9t eli ya7dher
<Neo31> ils estiment dans 2 ans max yti7 drupal 6
<Neo31> et ke dans un ans yon9oss le support des modules de drupal 6
<Neo31> ma3neha drupal 6 ma3adech barcha fi 7yetou :p
<Neo31> 3wayam e5er wenness elkoll tibda tgatta3 lel drupal 7
<sarhan> hay
<sarhan> ken tgatta3
<sarhan> les modules yga3tou
<sarhan> :)
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> on doit faire un chahier de charge
<Neo31> un nouveau chahier de charge
<Neo31> w nchoufou chnouma les fonctionalites elli ma najmouch n3ichou maghirhom
<Neo31> w chnouma les optionalite de plus elli enajmou nla79ouhom ba3d 3am
<Neo31> si les fonctionalites viteaux mawjoudine fi drupal 7
<Neo31> je recommande absolument drupal 7
<Neo31> ma tansech avec drupal 6 apres un ans
<Neo31> on doit commencer l'upgrade
<sarhan> bon
<Neo31> walla le redeveloppement d'un nouveau site
<sarhan> ouvre un google doc
<Neo31> et on aura des problemes a migrer le contenue
<sarhan> on va faire de zero
<sarhan> :)
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, le document wsel
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> koi sarhan ?
<Neo31> je redige qq idee pour le thread de brain storming
<Neo31> tu va rien mettre toi ?
<sarhan> sisi
<sarhan> je suis un peu occupé là
<sarhan> pour faire du brainstorming faut avoir l'ésprit clair :)
<Neo31> done sarhan
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> chnoua t'uploadi fel drupal 7 ?
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est fini
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> j'ai des prbs de droits
<Neo31> good
<sarhan> donc je change le chmod de tout les fichiers
<Neo31> euh
<sarhan> ca va durer un moment
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> good luck
<Neo31> bon g poster pas mal d'idees
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai lu ça
<sarhan> je vais commenter plus tard
<sarhan> good night
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> tyt
<Neo31> mechi ?
<Neo31> sarhan fasi3 ?
<sarhan> Neo31, OUI enchallah enconnecti ghodwa
<sarhan> walla ba3d ghodwa :/
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je v repondre a mawale
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> pk ba3d ghodwa?
<Neo31> ch3andik ?
<Neo31> sarhan une seule chose
<Neo31> essaye de faire une petite documentation comme celle que j'ai fait moi et tarek avant
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> je fais mettre tout ce que j'ai fais
<Neo31> de tel sorte a ce que tu peut repeter le mm travail apres
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> ou qu'un nouveau membres qui ve contribuer puisse refaire le travaille et ajouter qq chose de plus
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> :)
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> bonne nuit
<Neo31> bn
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<Neo31> brb
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> elacheche_anis
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> dsl nsit elli enti jit
<Neo31> bsr
<Neo31> welcome back to the channel elacheche_anis
<Neo31> barra check mailing liste g poster qq mails :)
<elacheche_anis> loooooooool.. ahla bik.. chbijni cont fi canada éni t9olli welcome back :p :D
<Neo31> 5ater kif jit lel chan wa9tha eni mechi 9olt brb w ki rja3t nsit ma 9oltich bsr :p
<elacheche_anis> loool.. pas grave :* :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-28
<Fanen> Bonjour
<elacheche_anis> bonjour Fanen
<elacheche_anis> & Neo31 :)
<Fanen> bjr
 * Fanen :-(
<Neo31> nsattage
<Neo31> bye
<elacheche_anis> me too Neo31 :p
<elacheche_anis> Fanen, chbik " :-( " ??
<Fanen> nsattage  7atta ena
<Fanen> w mi sbe7  le serveur tomcat déconne
<elacheche_anis> looool.. hana ilkolna ikék ;)
<Fanen> tj  failed to start  à partir d'eclipse ,
<Fanen> mil console  yemchi
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, sarhan a passé vers D7 !!
<Neo31> we ?
<Neo31> 5alitou il fait l'install je pense hier
<Neo31> voir le log du chan
<elacheche_anis> ok
<Neo31> on a crer un doc pour specifier les besoins viteaux et verifier si c fesable avec drupal 7 ou pa
<Neo31> apres les besoin non prioritaire yal7ou avec le temps des que leurs modules seron dispo
<elacheche_anis> ok..
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, hya hya w rja3tou lili 9olthoulkom, ili D6 est entrain de décidé :p hhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> non elacheche_anis
<Neo31> D6 mizel fi 3omrou 3amine
<Neo31> et g supporter D7 des le debut
<Neo31> deja sarhan il change d'avis a cause de moi
<Neo31> sinon houwa il prefere D6
<Neo31> a7na mili5ir on va voir la fesabilite avec D7
<Neo31> sinon narj3ou lel D6
<Neo31> on a fait une partie de la discussion sur le chan #drupal
<Neo31> donc mouch koll chay fel log
<sarhan> ahla Neo31
<sarhan> :)
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> tarekDJ nous a envoyé un mail :)
<sarhan> il se propose de nous aider si on a des problèmes
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> g pas encore verifier
<sarhan> sinon bel zhar mte3i
<sarhan> liouma 5arjet version jdida drupal :/
<sarhan> elzemni en3awed n'uploadi
<elacheche_anis> salam sarhan
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> salem elacheche_anis
<sarhan> Neo31, sinon l9it theme reka7 :)
<elacheche_anis> c'est pas une nouvelle version, c'est une màj.. juste re-upload et fait la màj, tu fait pas tout à partir de 0
<Neo31> sarhan elacheche_anis qui peut lancer un thread pour une reunion ubuntu-tn ?
<sarhan> un doodle?
<sarhan> walla
<sarhan> un mail
<Neo31> kifkif elacheche_anis deja le site mizel ferigh ma fih chay
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, c'est une màj de sécurité seullement
<Neo31> whatever sarhan celui ki prend en charge yetsaraf
<Neo31> juste il lance un thread pour faire appel a une reunion
<elacheche_anis> réunion public ou juste pour le nouveau équipe!
<sarhan> Neo31, aujourd'hui tfadhit bel sif bech enji ne5dem sur le site
<sarhan> ken 7ad ma3mal
<sarhan> ghodwa
<sarhan> taw neb3eth
<sarhan> ena
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, dans le changelog c'est ecrit qu'ils ont juste changé le numero de version :D
<Neo31> public
<Neo31> reunion mensuelle elacheche_anis
<sarhan> 9bal romdhan
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> ena romdhan bech nebda metfadhi mel sbe7 lel lil :D
<elacheche_anis> d'habitude notre réunion mensuel doit être demain
<Neo31> sinon je suis en stage la
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, non elle doit être la semaine derniere
<Neo31> taw narja3 apres walla nzidou na7kiw le soir
<Neo31> sa7a lik sarhan
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> mouch mochkel enajmou nwa5rouha jom3a o5ra
<Neo31> elmouhim lanci un thread d'appel a reunion
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> et un doodle
<Neo31> ama normalement fetit hiia dima le 3eme vendredi de chaque mois
<sarhan> ya3tihom elsa7a jeme3et #drupal
<sarhan> mel sbe7 ou houma y3awnou feya :D
<elacheche_anis> ok, kén l9it fass3a mil stage ataw na3mal thread... sinon éni ghatiss.. XD
<Neo31> ma timrijhomch barcha 3ada sarhan
<Neo31> rabi m3ak elacheche_anis
<sarhan> ok je vais faire moi même le mail
<sarhan> mademkom lehin
<sarhan> :)
<elacheche_anis> y3aychou sarhan :)
<elacheche_anis> m3aya w m3ék 3arfi Neo31
<sarhan> béhi elsweye3
<sarhan> na3mel
<sarhan> 19 20 21?
<elacheche_anis> att
<elacheche_anis> fi romdhan rak!!
<sarhan> wi
<sarhan> ti romdhan
<elacheche_anis> ikhtér yé 2imma 9bal il mighrib walla ba3id li3chi
<sarhan> taw en7ot 21
<sarhan> 18h?
<elacheche_anis> non sarhan kén filli à partir de 22h!!
<sarhan> ok
<elacheche_anis> kén fi inhar au max 18h
<Neo31> sweye3 chnouwa ?
<sarhan> en7ot 17h et 22h
<sarhan> Neo31, de la réunion :)
<Neo31> a l'heure ?
<Neo31> euh
<elacheche_anis> oui sarhan c'est bien
<Neo31> 19 ma njich eni
<Neo31> lezimni net3acha fi ra7ti
<Neo31> w nitfaraj 3ala 2050
<Neo31> nsayaf se3a
<Neo31> w nhadham bel behi
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, cha9anne il fatir 20h!!
<Neo31> apres n7awel nfi9ilkom
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> 7assilou i7sibli apartir men cha9en el fatr au moins +60mn ou +90mn
<elacheche_anis> yé 2imma 17h 9bal cha9ane il fatir ou 22h ba3id li3chi..
<Neo31> hhh 17h tal9ani mozbahill deye5 ba3d une longue journee de travail
<Neo31> ti 7ottou elli t7ibbou ma yhemich
<Neo31> je serai present inchalah :p
<elacheche_anis> alors 22h sarhan :p kima romdhan 3amnéwil ;)
<elacheche_anis> ça te convient Neo31 22h :D
<Neo31> anytime elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> déjà 7atta mil tréwi7 yabdaw wfaw normalement :D ma3néha le plupart de monde yabdéw hadhrine ;)
<Neo31> ma n3adalch barcha eni
<Neo31> t7ibou ncho9 fatri 9odem el pc normal aussi
<Neo31> ma y9ala9nich
<sarhan> http://www.doodle.com/y6zn8twttvdc3v34#table
<sarhan> je suis entrain de rediger le mail
<elacheche_anis> sarhan
<sarhan> oui elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> 20h wa9it adhan il migrib yé wildi!!! yihdik!!
<elacheche_anis> 19h 9bal sé3a mil adhan mé yjik had!!
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, yehdik romdhan nhar la7ad!
<elacheche_anis> 21h wa9it li3chi kif kif!!
<sarhan> moch ghodwa romdhan
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> chouf les dates ya elacheche_anis
<sarhan> :D
<elacheche_anis> looooooooool.. ah t'as raison :D XD
<Neo31> thx sarhan
<elacheche_anis> thx sarhan j'ai voté :D
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> sarhan chkoune bach yji el reunion ghodwa ?
<Neo31> 5alli vendredi jey
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhh.. inti :p
<sarhan> Neo31 howa vote
<sarhan> taw enchoufou
<Neo31> bon de ma part dispo
<Neo31> tjr
<sarhan> ken votew 10 ghodwa
<Neo31> euh
<sarhan> on fera
<Neo31> non non
<Neo31> ghodwa pas sur
<Neo31> je pense exam de certif bach n3adih samedi
<Neo31> donc idha ma y2ajouhoulich je vien pas a la reunion de demain
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, LPI?
<Neo31> 5aliwni nthabat 9ball je pe pas voter mnt
<Neo31> non English anis
<elacheche_anis> Good luck my dear :*
<sarhan> na7it vendredi ya Neo31 elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> as you like sarhan :D éni 3érifha mich tatla3 kén fi romdhan alors c'esst pareil pour moi :D
<Neo31> thx ama inchalah y2ajoulha 7assis rou7i mizilt mouch 7adhir
<Neo31> 3oum ba7rik sarhan
<Neo31> de ma part idha ajlouli el exam absolutely na7dhar
<Neo31> sinon ca sera possible mais difficile a faire
<sarhan> bonne chance
<sarhan> ken tala3 eltounes
<Neo31> thx
<sarhan> otlbni taw na3mlou 9ahwa
<Neo31> ouki :)
<sarhan> enjib kal heyej slim khan :D
<sarhan> 5ali nmotiviwoueh
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> bonne idee
<Neo31> t7issou motive w 3andou energie ama mjoujim chwaya mouch rekiz hh
<sarhan> Neo31, dima hakeka slim
<Neo31> lezmou yarka7 chwaya w yi5dim 7aja mrigula
<sarhan> kol marra na3mlou projet
<sarhan> mayekmelech
<sarhan> :/
<Neo31> geeks 3an jadara de5il fi 7itt
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> c un geek
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> normal
<Neo31> ama ken y7ibb ywalli pro un jr lezim yna9ass w ye5dim 7aja un pe plus serieux
<sarhan> hh
<sarhan> Neo31, elacheche_anis mail envoyé
<elacheche_anis> got it sarhan
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, Neo31 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUWBkIquQaI&feature=player_embedded
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, waw
<elacheche_anis> oui sarhan (WAAAAAAAAW)³ XD
<sarhan> mais bon c juste le kernel
<sarhan> sans aucun module
<Neo31> mouch wa9t youtube elacheche_anis ib3idni
<sarhan> et ca doit être un kernel modifié
<sarhan> pour être plus rapide
<sarhan> j'ai dèjà vu ubuntu booter en 5 secondes ya elacheche_anis :D
<sarhan> un pc config gamer :P
<elacheche_anis> oui pc config gamer mouch un ARM :p
<sarhan> ti heda juste il va loader le kernel + le module qui gere la camera
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis Neo31
<elacheche_anis> pong sarhan
<sarhan> c'est l'anniversaire de mawale :D
<elacheche_anis> really :D
<sarhan> yes
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, chouf ma7leh elsite :D http://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> deja beriktlou :)
<Neo31> barra machi message sur son profile walla par mail sarhan et elacheche_anis :)
<Neo31> ne mettez pas sur ML c'est pas une info publique
<Neo31> deja je c pas si on pe discutter ici ou pa
<elacheche_anis> je sais, hani nab3athlou fil mail :)
<sarhan> Neo31, chkoun bech yetdhaka ou ya3melha fel ML? :d
<Neo31> hhh che pa
<sarhan> ya Neo31 chouf le site :D
<Neo31> later
<sarhan> ti tayara
<sarhan> a9wa site ritou
<Neo31> c koi ca sarhan ?
<Neo31> erreur 9add rassik
<elacheche_anis> hhh sarhan déjà ritou site, skhallik na7it mode maintenance :p
<elacheche_anis> nizarus b3ath les photos ;)
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ken 5alit mode maintenance 5ir :D
<sarhan> tawa walla erreur 9ad rassi :/
<Neo31> http://pastebin.com/XzFvmwFE
<Neo31> machi lien elacheche_anis
<sarhan> Neo31, je vais regler çà
<sarhan> et pour l'album
<sarhan> http://albums.nizarus.org/index.php?%2Fcategory%2F4
<elacheche_anis> http://albums.nizarus.org/picture.php?/124/category/4
<sarhan> malla drupal 7.7
<elacheche_anis> chbih sarhan !!
<elacheche_anis> éni ilyoum isba7 3malt update w mriguil XD
<sarhan> ti bel zhar la7ref
<sarhan> eltheme mahouch compatible drupal 7.7
<sarhan> hhh
<sarhan> malla 7wel
<Neo31> tal9ah salahgo 7all el url mel PC mte3ou ye5i el site d5all fi 7itt
<elacheche_anis> loooooool..
<Neo31> ah sar houwa el theme! 9olt belikchi salehgo wra le7keya
<elacheche_anis> yizzi mil ta9ti3 w taryich inti Neo31  :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> haya taw narja3
<elacheche_anis> ok
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, comment changer de theme sans avoir accé à l'administration?
<Neo31> famma win el'utilisateur peu changer son mail
<sarhan> manejmech n'accédi :D
<Neo31> je pense gadi il peut changer de theme si plusieurs sont activie et que l'utilisateur a droit
<Neo31> che pa
<sarhan> ti ena logged in
<Neo31> je doit y aller
<Neo31> a plus
<sarhan> enchouf fel base de données
<elacheche_anis> je pense c'est pas possible sarha :/
<elacheche_anis> t'as fait update inti??
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, bech en3awed ensob drupal :/
<elacheche_anis> t'as pas suivi le guide officiel du drupal!! :p XD
<elacheche_anis> c'est pourquoi t'as eu des erreurs :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, non
<sarhan> j'ai suivi
<sarhan> ti mahou le theme
<elacheche_anis> :s
<sarhan> activé
<sarhan> ki 3malt elmage
<sarhan> mag*
<sarhan> ti maj
<sarhan> le theme 9alouli n'est pas compatible
<sarhan> 5rajt bech enchouf kifeh 5raj
<sarhan> ye5i jetni l'erreur
<sarhan> ou manejmtech nsalekha
<elacheche_anis> dans le guide est mentionné que tu doit revenir au theme officle avant la màj :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, elguilde eli 3tawhouli mafihech heda :/
<sarhan> 9ali juste barra maintenance mode
<elacheche_anis> pas grave, 3éwid à 0 méla :D c'est simple :)
<Neo31> <elacheche_anis> pas grave, 3éwid à 0 méla :D c'est simple :) <<< choft ki tarja3 leklemi elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> Oui oui.. 3arfi rak dima 3andik il7a9
<Neo31> hhh, 3lech chraditni dima 3andi el 7a9 :p
<Neo31> w manich 3arfik en plus
<Neo31> enti 3arf rou7ik
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, Neo31 3arifna walla non??
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, Neo31 moudir ubuntu-tn :D
<sarhan> 3arfna elkol
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, hana sarhan 3mal confirmation  :p
<Neo31> hhh, kahaw 7ottou errass 3arrass entouma
<elacheche_anis> :*
<elacheche_anis> a3mal l'installation sarhan :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, mezel l'upload :P
<sarhan> 9a3ed yuploadi fel les fichiers theme
<sarhan> ama elcore tsab
<sarhan> hedeka a3lech yeshel 3al install :D
<elacheche_anis> looool.. déjà interface d'installation prête :)
<sarhan> haya haw kamel
<sarhan> bdit l'install
<elacheche_anis> raka7 jawik, 5atini éni :p
<Neo31> ki connai un antivirus libre avec protection proactive pour windows ?
<sarhan> Neo31, antivirus libre sur windows :/ y'en pas beaucoup
<Neo31> sarhan antivirus libre avec protection proactive (scan automatic lors de lancement des executable et scan des processus et tt)
<Neo31> y en a bcp d'antivirus libre mais sans cette protection, donc on doit tjr scanner manuellement avant de lancer chaque executable
<Neo31> c pas pratique
<Neo31> marre du logiciel cracke at work
<Neo31> je ve proposer une bonne solution antivirus libre et gratuite
<Neo31> s'il y a une solution libre et payante w mich ghalia ca pe etre possible pe etre
<Neo31> elacheche_anis Firefox LibreOffice Thunderbird VLC Chromium Iron InfraRecorder... sont tous des logiciels libres sous windows
<Neo31> ca facilite la migration vers un OS libre ;)
<Neo31> l'OS n'est pas tout
<Neo31> un OS tout seul sans application on n'as rien a faire avec
<sarhan> chbik ta7ki wa7dek Neo31 ? :D
<Neo31> je repond a elacheche_anis
<Neo31> mouch na7ki wa7di
<sarhan> ti chbih maytaba3ch fik
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis
<sarhan> ahla wissem
<Neo31> hh ya7ki fi chan e5er
<Neo31> il m pas le log
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> ahla wissem
<elacheche_anis> pong sarhan
<wissem> hello :D
<sarhan> launch  time see ya louled
<sarhan> wissem, letawa mab3ethtli elclé mta3 frontpage 95
<elacheche_anis> hey wissem
<wissem> l9itlek clé frontpage 93 :s
<wissem> esmou backpage wa9teha xD
<Neo31> see ya sarhan
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> b9adech el cle wissem ?
<Neo31> ca m'interesse aussi :)
<Neo31> walla nestanna 3wamine o5rina bach ywalli public?
<Neo31> plutot 3am w noss
<wissem> lik enti Neo31 ? jib 3 cdiéet vierfe w disquette ^^
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> el disquette bach tsobli fiha frontpage ?
<Neo31> disquette 3.5" ou 5" ?
<wissem> oui + templates bonus :D
<wissem> 3.5 " ;)
<Neo31> 3.5" jdodd, ghaliine 3liia
<Neo31> 3andi 5" chez moi
<Neo31> mais sinon ken ta3malli remise taw njib 3.5" :p
<sarhan> wissem, http://doodle.com/y6zn8twttvdc3v34
<wissem> sarhan: ah oui? et puis rvous allez dans un channel privé?
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> la dèrniere fois c'était une réunion privé x)
<sarhan> là elle est publique
<wissem> humm
<Neo31> c t pas prive sarhan
<wissem> vous parlez de libre
<Neo31> y a le log sur la ML
<wissem> pas besoin d 'une hierachie et toussa
<sarhan> wissem, il faut quand même quelqu'un pour coordiner
<sarhan> c'est pas une hierachie
<Neo31> et g aussi changer la description de ce chan pour rediriger ceux qui sont interesse vers le chan de la reunion
<sarhan> tout le mond participe mais il faut une organisation
<Neo31> de kel hierarchie vou sparlez ?
<sarhan> Neo31, wissem pense qu'on va rester comme avant :/
<sarhan> avec les mc en haut et le reste en bas
<Neo31> de ma par chwi open, mais je pense ke les membres ne vont pas s'impliker comme avant
<Neo31> je pense kif yji wissem ya3mal 7aja w ma yanjamch walla yji chkoune y9ollou t'as pas le droit de faire ca wa9tha netfehmou
<sarhan> wissem, on va essayé de faire un systeme qui va permettre à tout le monde de participer
<Neo31> mais houwa il n'as rien encore fait donc sans juger qq chose ki connai pa
<Neo31> mouch enness elkoll tadhrab fennoume 9al chnouwa rien n'as changer.
<wissem> par exple, moi comme un simple membre, j'ai le droit de voter sur une idée ou un truc de ce genre
<Neo31> si on ne commencent pas pr nous changer nous mm automatiquement rien ne changera
<sarhan> wissem, oui mais tnejem etjib wled 7oumtek yvoti :D
<wissem> Neo31: wassa3 belek :D
<sarhan> 7atta ena taw njib wled 7oumti weyjiw yvotiou m3aya
<Neo31> repond a sarhan wissem ?
<Neo31> t7ib tjib wled 7oumtik yvotiw ?
<wissem> Neo31: c exactement pour ca que les membres ne s'impliquent pas
<wissem> enfin pour moi
<Neo31> pour quoi?
<sarhan> wissem, on va essayer de faire un systeme de membres actifs et inactifs
<sarhan> les actifs votent et les autres essayent d'etre actif
<wissem> je vais parler de mon humble personne: si je peux rien ajouter et rester un simple spectateur je prefere aller faire une autre chose plus utile ;)
<Neo31> kan mm ma tadhrabch enoume puis tu vien decider ce ke les autres vont faire. si tu ve faire tu doit t'impliker avant. mais tu peut a tout moment proposer qq chose et commencer a la realiser. apres tu vote sur les decision generale de la communaute. tu trouve pas logik ?
<wissem> +1 sarhan
<wissem> oui  je suis d'accord avec toi Neo31
<Neo31> sinon taw nlim wlad 7oumti w nemhci lel stade sigarou sigarou taw yjiw elkol lyvotiw
<wissem> ema kifech t7ebhom maydherbouch ennom, ki mellowel mal9awech may3mlou?
<sarhan> hana bech na3mlou barcha 7ajet
<Neo31> wissem on a lancer des thread sur la ML
<Neo31> elli 3andou idee y7ib ya3malha il est le bienvenu a participer
<sarhan> wissem, donne tes idés sur le thread du brainstorming :)
<Neo31> mais chkoune a proposer une idee ?
<Neo31> je vois tjr les mm personnes
<sarhan> enchallah la prochaine réunion sera la continuation du thread de brainstorming
<wissem> Chuck Norris il n'a rien proposé? o_O
<Neo31> les autres ken jew y7ibou ye5dmou 7aja rahom proposew
<Neo31> chuck!?
<sarhan> wissem, non il n'a pas besoin de faire du brainstorming
<wissem> :D
<Neo31> che pas de ma part g proposer pa mal d'idee, anis aussi
<sarhan> wissem, les idées lui viennent toutes seules
<Neo31> mais juste pr expliker ke famma barcha ness ma t7ibich te5ou l'opportunier et commence a contribuer
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> les besoins du site aussi aucun commentaire
<Neo31> ma famma 7add 9al je peut aider avec tel module drupal
<Neo31> ou tel chose
<sarhan> wissem check ca https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oIKz0TyMFR2D1ZwVZqrdPgPaxA0PkGBNJUMFqgCtb0A/
<Neo31> bref, ay we7id ki ve faire qq chose il est le bienvenu maghir ma ychewir wissem
<Neo31> juste 5oudh initiative w taw tal9ani m3ak
<wissem> Neo31: je vais voir les discussions dans la ml
<Neo31> ok
<wissem> le probleme que j'ai un compte gmail m3ébi b des inscris aux ML
<Neo31> le probleme c kima 9otlik enness elkoll be3thinha apres y9oulou les blabla elli kont t9oul fihom
<Neo31> on est a zero w be9i t3awdou fihom
<Neo31> on fait une restructuration w be9i nafss la7keya
<wissem> makomtech inaber ena
<Neo31> elli 3inou bach ya3mal 7aja il participe et donne des idees pour une nouvelle et meilleure structure et methode de contributions ...
<wissem> j'ai expliqué prqoi les gens ne veulent pas s'impliquer
<wissem> les gens=moi ;o
<wissem> :p
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ama eni faddit 5ater nkassar fi kraymi bel ferigh
<wissem> non toi tu fais du bon boulot
<wissem> il faut justement essayer au max de moltiver les autres à faire pareil ;)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, kil 3éda dé5il train firrajil!!! bisyéssa yé wildi :p
<elacheche_anis> XD :D
<Neo31> g une limite wissem, ken ma famech chkoune bach yji y3awenna bach nbayal avec le temps.
<Neo31> donc el aghlabia essamta apres kif y7illou fomhom w yetkolmou ca sera leurs faute
<Neo31> yo93dou sektine 5ir
<Neo31> g tjr dit ke je ve de l'action mouch klem
<Neo31> n7ibb ness tod5ol tcherik
<Neo31> w kif yal9aw probleme yjiw ya7kiw m3aya
<Neo31> on va resoudre
<Neo31> y aura pas de problemes
<Neo31> haya je doit partir
<Neo31> a plus
<elacheche_anis> wissem, :D :D xD
<wissem> elacheche_anis: je vais etre banné xD
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi wissem !!
<wissem> elacheche_anis: na3mel fel fawdha wel tahrij w itharet el balbala :p
<elacheche_anis> loooool, 7échék wissem :D
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> tkt wissem, ki va te banner :p t'as rien fait
<Neo31> juste fedid, stresse el 5idma wel exams w zid enness elli tadhrab fennoume :/ donc je m'excuse ken kathartilha chwaya :p
<Neo31> walal ken kathartilha barcha :p whatever
<elacheche_anis> fssa3 w 5allék Neo31 hhhhhhhh.. aya hatta éni fassi3
<elacheche_anis> bye
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-29
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<sarhan> 9omt ma5er :/
<elacheche_anis> salut sarhan
<elacheche_anis> sa7a innom :)
<Neo31> ahla sarhan elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> ahla Neo31
<sarhan> Neo31, fisa3 mawelit ena 3malt kol chay fel site :/
<sarhan> bech netghachech menek :D
<elacheche_anis> méla chkoun 3mal sarhan :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, 5dem m3aya neo
<sarhan> ti netsamew ma3malna chay
<sarhan> puisque bech en3awdou
<sarhan> mel ewel
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Neo31> hhh
<elacheche_anis> chnya 7kéyit les erreurs? 3éwidit 7attit theme 9dim?*
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ti mochkla o5ra
<sarhan> mta
<Neo31> sarhan, taw na3mlou kima 9otlik
<sarhan> droits
<sarhan> Neo31, haw eljme3a y7ebou 7keyet vote kima doodle
<Neo31> ne5dhou hakil theme elli warithoulik el marra lo5ra w nbadlou el background
<Neo31> w qq couleurs
<sarhan> Neo31, c bon le theme marche
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> ti elbera7 5adamtou
<sarhan> ama elmochkla ki badelt eloptions
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a
<sarhan> mahou fama option t5alik pour les communauté relié l'ubuntu
<Neo31> haya 5annkamal 5idma
<sarhan> y5alik testa3mel logo
<sarhan> ubuntu
<sarhan> launchpad
<sarhan> etc
<Neo31> taw na7kiw la3chia (dsl hier rawa7t trop tard mel 5idma te3ib donc g pas connecter le soir)
<sarhan> Neo31, pg
<sarhan> haya ena nemchi nofter
<Neo31> sarhan ken famma 7aja iktib fi google doc
<Neo31> walla 3al ML
<Neo31> je prefere fi google doc
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> just pour garder trace du progress
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> :)
<Neo31> ne5ou pause nekil 7aja w narja3
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, bech no5rej tawa 9oul el neo31 taw ne5dmou ba3d la3cheya
<elacheche_anis> ok
<elacheche_anis> <sarhan> elacheche_anis, bech no5rej tawa 9oul el Neo31  taw ne5dmou ba3d la3cheya
<elacheche_anis> salam fellag, kangoulya & zied
<fellag> salut elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Neo31> bsr elacheche_anis kangoulya zied :)
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir Neo31
<Neo31> ca roule ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd.. toi?
<Neo31> ca roule
<Neo31> mizel chwaya le nombre de ceux qui seront present lors de la reunion
<Neo31> :s
<elacheche_anis> oui, à mon avi inkhalliwha ijjom3a ijjéya khir XD
<Neo31> je pense aussi
<Neo31> il faut le dire sur la ML
<elacheche_anis> go ahead
<Neo31> sinon t'a spas une idee sur les themes gnome 3 ?
<Neo31> eske famma des themes dark pour gnome 3 ?
<elacheche_anis> non j'ai pas une grande idée.. j'ai pas testé comme il faut, il était sur une VM et j'ai formater XD
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bon rja3t na3mal fi talla
<Neo31> ma 3jibnich tt en gris n7ib njarab n7ottlou theme e5er w nchouf si c compatible avec compiz-fusion
<Neo31> t'as une une idee por compiz avec gnome 3 ?
<Neo31> wissem une idee a propos de gnome 3 ?
<Neo31> <Neo31> ma 3jibnich tt en gris n7ib njarab n7ottlou theme e5er w nchouf si c compatible avec compiz-fusion
<elacheche_anis> aucune idée Neo31
<Neo31> je c pa koi ecrire sur l'ML elacheche_anis (faddit mel aghlabia essamta, nestanew qq uns yfi9ou wala kifech, che pa)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, taffi idhaw illila, demain ataw niktib éni walla inti(illi yfi9) 9bal..
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> nfi9 bekri ghodwa je boss tjr
<elacheche_anis> famméch mé y9oulou week end 5an na3imlou hal vote mté3 2minutes
<elacheche_anis> éni mé 3andich stage ghodwa
<Neo31> sa7a sa7a
<Neo31> enness el 3aycha
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> 7a9a
<elacheche_anis> looooooool :D
<elacheche_anis> oui
<Neo31> ghodwa manich tale3 el tunis
<Neo31> jaw
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Neo31> hhh, ama je passe un exam a distance
<Neo31> ma 3andi wine herib :p
<elacheche_anis> tant mieux :D
<elacheche_anis> a istance khir ;)
<elacheche_anis> distance**
<Neo31> oui biensure
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-30
<elacheche_anis> aya bn Neo31
<elacheche_anis> hey EgyParadox and good night :D
<Neo31> ok anis
<Neo31> bn
<EgyParadox> elachenche_anis: but I just got here :D
<Neo31> hi EgyParadox :)
<Neo31> it's already 1 am EgyParadox, he maybe a little bit tired
<EgyParadox> oh ok
<EgyParadox> hi
<Neo31> how are you ?
<wissem> re
<wissem> lu all
<wissem> Neo31: jamais testé :)
<Neo31> ok wissem
<thetrue_neozoon> salam ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> anyone? ^
<zied> Salem tout le monde
<EgyParadox> Neo31 zied machour_ kangoulya elacheche_anis bemawi
<EgyParadox> salut
<elacheche_anis> salut EgyParadox :D
<elacheche_anis> tu vas bien?
<Neo31> bsr
<Neo31> ahla EgyParadox elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> kif el 7al ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd /d hay immattra :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, inchallah romdhanik mabrouk :D
<Neo31> oui
<EgyParadox> ca va
<Neo31> romdhankom mabrouk elacheche_anis EgyParadox kangoulya zied machour_
<EgyParadox> pour?
<EgyParadox> ramadan mabrouk :D
<Neo31> les bots ubuntu de la tunisie ysoumou?
<Neo31> romdhankom mabrouk locobot_4 ubot2 :)
<elacheche_anis> snine dayma Neo31 EgyParadox kangoulya zied machour_ :D
<Neo31> hhh
<elacheche_anis> loooool Neo31 ti 7atta ysoumou li3béd houma béch ysoumou les bots
<EgyParadox> haha
<Neo31> a9a amal raw7it lel mahdia, kif el 3ada ma 3andhech connexion (9alit 3andha connexion ken fi sfax)
<Neo31> elle s'excuse pour ne pas etre active
<Neo31> mais bon ma 3raftich chnouwa jewebha
<elacheche_anis> XD
<elacheche_anis> éch 3andik mich t9olha brabi, 9olha maysélich, ki tal9a cnx a3mal talla fil ML et irc w barra
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> ama elkoll 3meylik elacheche_anis
<Neo31> :p
<elacheche_anis> billéhi billéh??? kiféch?
<elacheche_anis> :p
<Neo31> kifelli 7ajj w ma jech
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhh aya béhi.. :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, what's up?
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> rabi yahdik elacheche_anis
<Neo31> EgyParadox wa9tech ramadan fi masr?
<elacheche_anis> looool.. ti innés ilkol le 1er Neo31
<Neo31> hh, belikchi 3andhom sou7ob 3abira fi masr :p
<elacheche_anis> looool..
<elacheche_anis> 3arfi, aya BN XD
<Neo31> wine?
<elacheche_anis> Good night EgyParadox
<Neo31> chbik walit dima 3ala bekri
<Neo31> ghodwa dimanche anis
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> mich nimchi nor9od, godwa méchi lil b7ar 3assba7 :D
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> 3andkom b7ar fi masken?
<elacheche_anis> godwa tali3 m3a 5h walla 5h30
<elacheche_anis> oui :p
<Neo31> jaw
<Neo31> leb7ar fi msaken yatl3oulou ?
<elacheche_anis> tji hdhéna :p
<Neo31> beddrouj wala bel salloum?
<Neo31> biensure nji
<Neo31> natla3 m3akom wennagzou fel b7ar
<elacheche_anis> 3émline assenceur
<Neo31> waywann
<Neo31> tiknounoujia
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> assenceur ye5dim bi linux embarque?
<elacheche_anis> non, 3émlina bhayam(7échék) ytalla3 w yhabbat fih :D
<Neo31> behi jewebni 3ala hedhi w na3tike 5er 9arar nji ou pa
<Neo31> kif yetmasa5 ma leb7ar fi msaken kifech tbadlouh?
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> 9wi barcha l'assenceur hedha
<elacheche_anis> m3iddine j3éb min sousse wil mistir :D
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> shame on you
<elacheche_anis> 3léch!!
<Neo31> weni n9ol chbi b7ar el menchia tmasa5
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> haw fi9t bikom
<Neo31> taw nemchi n9oselkom el j3ib
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhh...
<Neo31> hayya bonne tab7ira w hawka inwili m3ak :)
<Neo31> take care :)
<elacheche_anis> Thx, amma mé ninwilikch :p mé tsi7 issad9a illé mé yachib3oiu immaléha w éni godwa awal w ékhir tabhira issif hadha :D :p
<elacheche_anis> Aya ciao
<EgyParadox> goodnight
<Neo31> going to sleep EgyParadox ?
<EgyParadox> no
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-31
<Fanen> bsr
<Neo31> bsr Fanen
<Goldenscorp> bjr bemawi Fanen kangoulya machour_ sarhan zied
<sarhan> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<sarhan> romdhanek mabrouk :)
<Goldenscorp> merci
<Goldenscorp> et toi aussi
<Goldenscorp> romdhanek mabrouk :)
<elacheche_anis> salam bemawi EgyParadox kangoulya machour_ oix zied :)
<EgyParadox> salam
<oix> salam elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> quoi de neuf?
<Neo31> salut tlm :)
<elacheche_anis> slt Neo31
<TrD> Bonsoir
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> alors quoi de 9 ?
<Neo31> bsr nizarus
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> rien de rien
<nizarus> :/
<Neo31> nizarus check ur poste on fb
<Neo31> nizarus check ur post on Ubuntu-tn fb group to be more specific
<Neo31> oups, ca ete vide, c bon mnt
<nizarus> Neo31, il y a rien
<nizarus> Neo31, link ?
<Neo31> rien nizarus ca marche bien :p
<Neo31> ktibtilhom b ach na3mal ubuntu men sur leurs mur tardouni mel page w fas5ouli el message :p
<nizarus> ah bon :p
<nizarus> des extrémistes :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> aparament :p
<Neo31> je pe plus poster sur leurs mur
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-23
<DelphiWorld> salam :-P
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, EgyParadox !
<DelphiWorld> ramadan kareem to everyone;-)
<Tux-Tn> romdhan mabrouk DelphiWorld :-)
<DelphiWorld> merci Tux-Tn sava ?
<Tux-Tn> bien et toi?
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> ramadan mubrak
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> thank you EgyParadox !
<DelphiWorld> how are you ?
<EgyParadox> bien
<EgyParadox> et toi
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: alhamdoulillah;-)
<Fanen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-24
<rached> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-26
<Na3iL> bnj à tous :3
<Tux-Tn> salut Na3iL
<Na3iL_> salut
<Na3iL_> https://www.facebook.com/Naeil.Zoueidii
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-27
<Na3iL> bnj !
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour..
<Na3iL> alors 3éjbouk les sujets mon frére ?
<elacheche_anis> LoooL.. Je dois re-ouvrir Tn-Sat est relire tout les sujets.. J'ai pas une bonne mémoire :p
<elacheche_anis> C'est quoi le problème exacte avec ton Wi-Fi?
<Na3iL> :D bon manajémtech n'installi driver bradcom STA wireless
<elacheche_anis> Pourquoi pas?
<Na3iL> ché pa wlh chouft lawéjt chay 2 + les notifications mté3 wireless
<Na3iL> ma3ach tbén
<elacheche_anis> T'as Ubuntu 12.04??
<Na3iL> oui
<elacheche_anis> Il est à jour?
<Na3iL> kén t7éb na3tik id w pass de teamviewer
<elacheche_anis> Nop, comme ça c'est mieux ;)
<Na3iL> ok , ma3matlouch mise à jour ana , juste sabit kernel jdid c tt
<elacheche_anis> ouvre le terminal et execute cette commande: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" n'oublie pas de supprimer les ""
<elacheche_anis> comment t'as installé le nouveau Kernel??
<Na3iL> avec le terminal w ba3d 3malt redémarrer c tt
<Na3iL> w 3malt uname -r
<Na3iL> 3tani version mté3 kernel ejdid
<elacheche_anis> T'as exécuté quelles commandes?
<Na3iL> nssit mé lgitou fi tutor sur le net
<elacheche_anis> :/
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, execute : uname -a
<Na3iL> ://
<elacheche_anis> et donne moi la résultat
<Na3iL> ok 1 min njib el pc 5atér c un autre pc hédha
<Na3iL> 2 min au max
<Na3iL> 3.4.2-030402-generic
<Na3iL> frére tes là
<elacheche_anis> yep
<elacheche_anis> uname -a
<elacheche_anis> donne moi tout le résultat
<Na3iL> ok
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, laisse tombé
<elacheche_anis> tomber**
<Na3iL> Linux Na3iL-Ethic4l-H4acK3r 3.4.2-030402-generic #201206091355 SMP sat Jun 9 17:56:02 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Na3iL> dsl bro rani b9it nektéb
<elacheche_anis> Le problème c'est que t'as installé une version du Kernel qui n'est pas disponible dans les dépôt officiel de Ubuntu.. Alors ça peut causer des problème..
<Na3iL> :/ comment supprimer ce kernel ?
<elacheche_anis> La dernière version du kernel pour Ubuntu 12.04 est :3.2.0-27-generic
<elacheche_anis> Fait: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Na3iL> ok
<Na3iL> lazém nkoun connecté 3al internet ?
<elacheche_anis> Oui c'est pour mettre à jour ton OS.. Puis lors du démarrage du PC tu appuis sur la touche ESC jusqu'à ce que tu aura le menu GRUB.. Et là tu choisis de booter à l'aide de la version 3.2.0-27-generic du kernel ou une version antérieur..
<Na3iL> ah oké
<Na3iL> merci bcp mon frére ^^
<elacheche_anis> You're welcome :) Normalement avec 3.2.0-27-generic ou une version antérieur qui est installé via les dépôt de Ubuntu tu auras pas de problème avec le wifi ou l'installation du pilote propriétaire de la carte wifi
<Na3iL> oké némchi nebranchi el pc bel cable mté3 Net w nchouf merci autre fois ^^^
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-28
<mezen> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-29
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-28
<interboy> salut t le monde
<mezen> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2014-07-25
<Adol> bjr
<davlefou> bjr,
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-20
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus :)
<nizarus> bonjour elacheche
<elacheche> Quoi de neuf?
<nizarus> je suis entrain d'apprendre à programmer en php :p
<nizarus> comme un novice :d
<elacheche> a3333.. Bad choice x)
<elacheche> Python or Ruby are much better :p :)
<nizarus> je dois publier l'application via le web :/
<elacheche> python et Ruby sont orienter web aussi..
<nizarus> mais ça nécessite d'avoir un truc spécial sur les serveurs non ?
<elacheche> De point de vue professionnel c'est pas une bonne idée de publier quelque chose hard coder.. il est préférable d'utiliser un Framework pour faire ce que tu veux faire..
<nizarus> bof ! c'est une simple calculatrice d'impôts locaux
<elacheche> Pour un projet en php, symphony est un excelent choix.. Pour Python y a django,pyramid, bottle.py ou flask, pour ruby y a RoR
<elacheche> Ah!! :D
<elacheche> Tnajjam tkoun full JS zéda :) :D
<nizarus> je veux traduire ça http://www.villedesayada.tn/sites/default/files/u349/taxe-locative.pdf en application hébergé sur le site de Sayada :)
<elacheche> Something like this is not interesting https://www.drupal.org/project/webform_calculator ?
<nizarus> intéressant :) en effet :)
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Yo chaker happy 3id :)
<chaker> Thanks elacheche snine dayma :)
<elacheche> :)
<chaker> elacheche: What's up?
<elacheche> Nothing big, It's Monday :D
<chaker> Hh at least you knew in what day we are :p
<elacheche> :D
<chaker> Trying to create a vim plugin :'( http://giphy.com/gifs/photos-pictures-xFI1uuvUm78go
<elacheche> You'll do it chaker :)
<elacheche> I'm a heavy VIM user, but I don't use plugins or customizations → I use it on many servers so I need to be familiar with the VIM core :D , but I'm interested to try your plugin when you finish it :)
<chaker> Thanks elacheche, Although I don't use any plugin in my VPS I do love using plugin in my local for python dev
<elacheche> Nice choice :) Am a coder/hacker not a developer, so I still don't need plugins I should learn the hard way :D
<chaker> That's the good thing about VIM it's for every one. You can do whetever plguins provide with VIM built-in functions and modes. All you need is :h
<elacheche> Happy to see other VIM user :D
<elacheche> I was alone for a long long time :D
<chaker> hhhhh me too, I already searched for vim community in tunisia but no luck :'(
<elacheche> Start your community :D
<chaker> Why not I will start thinking about it :)
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> o/ op
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-21
<elacheche> Morning!
<chaker> Good morning elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Happy 3id SalahMessaoud :) :D Hey 3arfi nizarus :) Akhenaton wlecome back to #ubuntu-tn :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche et bonjour @ tous
<Akhenaton> thanks
<SalahMessaoud> Bjr
<SalahMessaoud> 3id mabrouk si elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> 3id mabrouk ennes elkol
<SalahMessaoud> o/
<elacheche> \o/
<elacheche> happy 3id hpro :)
<nizarus> elacheche, tu fais le bot ici :p
<elacheche> :D :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-22
<elacheche> Morning o/
<nabdev> Morning
<elacheche> Wassup!
<fedy_> mr anis ?
<elacheche> Hey fedy_!
<elacheche> Yo guys!
<Na3iL> hey fedy_ elacheche
<fedy_> hi
<elacheche> So, let me ask my question again fedy_ :) I quote from the ML " especially who's organizing the event, are you a University/School club, an association, or what exactly?
<elacheche> Just an other question, I'm curious to know if it's legal to host a CTF?!"
<fedy_> of course it is legal TNCTF is like Hackfest if you heard of it
<elacheche> Na3iL, got a point too.. Do you have a written planning or something like that?
<fedy_> and about <na3il> you can shoose what ever subject you want to talk about its your conference
<elacheche> I know the hackfest guys, some of them at least.. The event was supported by some association if my memory is good.. What about you?
<fedy_> we are supported by TUNANDROID.com - Communauté Android and Tunisian game developers
<elacheche> Do you have a written planning or something like that? A draft maybe?
<fedy_> me ? no im still planning with my partner like i said after 2 or 3 days from the x-event we will create a facebook event with all the information / schedule and requirements
<fedy_> if the event is on the 18th maybe we will need your your help on the 17th to organise and prepare you khnow :D stuff
<elacheche> fedy_, Let's say that the event will be for the 18th (you can't confirm tat yet).. So the event should be annouced to the public AT LEAST a WEEK before! And the list of communities & clubs to be in the event should be ready WITH a draft of the planning AT LEAST 2 WEEKS before the event!
<Na3iL> yup fedy_ I wonder the server which contains tasks is already done? besides, I think a stand for the community  u-tn include install party using lan as PXE/bootp protocol
<elacheche> When you start confirm the dates/location + the planning, then only you can say that you have an event and you ask people to join it!
<elacheche> And I'll be happy to contribute with our community in anything we can do for you and for the event.
<fedy_> like i said after the x event ( this sunday ) evrything will be public publicity i will take care ( i live in la marsa ) i khnow aloooooooooooooooot of people :) i will let 18 days of publicity ( from 1 aout to 18 ) all the information will be available i just need these to days to rent the location ( esprit i hope ) and set the date with my partner ( 18th 90% )
<elacheche> Rent? Who('s sponsoring your event?
<fedy_> @na3il yes we will use LAN and :8080 html for folders ( categories ) / subfolders ( challenges ) and files :)
<fedy_> @elacheche tunandroid with some money and my own money :D
<elacheche> fedy_, tale a look at this http://sfd.tn/2014/programme/ as an example.. For SFD we created the planning BEFORE knowing who'll do what.. We fixed our event time line, after that we asked people who wanna do a conference or a STAND or a workshop.. Do you have a plannign?
<elacheche> fedy_, can you please explain what do you mean by "after the x event" ?
<fedy_> Tarek Djebali : Open source: a life changing! ( this is ok ) ///////////////////// Ghassen Telmoudi : Python Programming Language, do you know it? ( this is ok ) //////////////////// Adel Kassah : La programmation dès le primaire… un choix ou une obligation ? ( and this one ) ///////////// i cant out it all because there are more groupes like you guys who wants conferences and all
<fedy_> lisent guys i khnow you want to take this as pro but cant we create a groupe conversation on facebook ? i have like 4 browsers 57 tabs and 3 systems running on 4 screens :) please ?
<elacheche> WTF fedy_ do you even UNDERSTAND what I AM writing! o_O
<fedy_> cant we go on facebook ? it will be alot easier
<elacheche> fedy_, FB spies on you.. ubuntulog here is logging whatever we discuss here, so when I'm about to confirm something on the ML I can refer to the logs..
<elacheche> fedy_, please focus on only this LINE, clear you mind then go to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/22/%23ubuntu-tn.html and READ our discussion AGAIN.. You did NOT understand any of my questions..
<fedy_> can you repeat them ?
<elacheche> Focus fedy_, than read and understand what I said.. I never asked for a conference or more..
<fedy_> aaaaaaaaaaa ok ok
<fedy_> as an example
<fedy_> no i dont have a planning ( YET )
<elacheche> No no fedy_ :) I understand that you're tired.. So please, get some rest, clear your mind then go to this link http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/22/%23ubuntu-tn.html and READ all the conversation again..
<elacheche> I'll be here almost all the time..
<elacheche> OK fedy_
<elacheche> ?
<fedy_> i just woke up :) its a missunderstanding can you repeat you question please
<fedy_> ctcp version ?
<elacheche> fedy_, it's better to read our conversation again :) you have the history in this Chrome TAB, or ou can see it later on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/22/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<fedy_> wich part do you want me to read ? the sfd part ?
<elacheche> Nope.. All of it :) The ML discussion too :) just focus and read it all again fedy_ :)
<elacheche> You didn't understand me since the first word :)
<fedy_> ok can you repeat you questions here ? at least keywords ?
<elacheche> OK, can we give ubuntulog 5 minutes of silence so he can do his job and log the conversation?
<fedy_> sure thing be back in 15:00
<elacheche> All the questions are in here fedy_ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/22/%23ubuntu-tn.html Take your time to read them again and again :)
<fedy_> can you point at the questions with no answer ?
<elacheche> You don't understand the whole conversation :) :)
<elacheche> Yo chaker o/ :)
<fedy_> lets repeat it ?
<elacheche> It's easier to read the log :) it's very clear.. And I need to focus @work for 15min..
<fedy_> just say im busy and i will come back later <3 sorry for disturbin
<fedy_> g*
<hpro> happy 3id elacheche , :p
<chaker> elacheche: o/
<elacheche> fedy_, am always busy :) ask Na3iL about that :) :D It's just easier to read the log than start a 45min from scratch :D
<elacheche> sa7a ennom hpro :) how are you?
<elacheche> http://ostatic.com/blog/debian-project-lead-snappy-and-mir-bad-ideas
<elacheche> how is your rc.lua Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> elacheche, good enough :D I changed some lines on rc.lua.multicolor and now my awesome wm look much better :D ty
<elacheche> Great :)
<Na3iL> but I've some problems on shortkeys
<elacheche> I use multicolor for my laptop too :)
<elacheche> What problems?.
<Na3iL> I tried the default shortkeys and they works, but when I try to add some other shortkeys they didn't work
<elacheche> what about you chaker hpro_ what DE/WM do you use?
<elacheche> you'll find a way to fix that Na3iL :) you need just to check the syntax :) You can use xephyr to try you config file without crashing your current awesome session
<elacheche> chaker, a VIM lover should use awesome wm :p
<Na3iL> elacheche, I already tried with xephyr and awesome-k command, and it the output was ✔ Configuration file syntax OK. Besides I think it's a bug
<elacheche> Emm maybe :/
<Na3iL> but it's really AWESOME :D
<elacheche> Yep :)
<elacheche> Google Qtile & xmond too.. :) and read the feedback :)
<Na3iL> u mean xmonad, Qtile I like it cause it's written with py :D
<elacheche> But try it, I couldn't use it x(
<elacheche> Na3iL, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xmon.1x.html x( :D That's why my mind is on xmond x(
<elacheche> Na3iL, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xmon.1x.html x( :D That's why my mind is on xmond x(
<chaker> elacheche: First time I hear about it, --> googling :p
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Na3iL, as I remember you're an active Ubuntu Gnome contributer.. Am I wrong?
<Na3iL> yup elacheche
<chaker> elacheche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920303/
<elacheche> what package is that? on what version?
<chaker> 14.04 http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-latest-awesome-window-manager-ubuntu/
<elacheche> try this
<elacheche> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get -f install
<chaker> OK
<elacheche> Na3iL, do you think that your contribution can make you an Official Ubuntu Member? → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<chaker> elacheche: The same error
<elacheche> apt-cache show awesome
<chaker> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/11920371/
<chaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920371/
<elacheche> chaker, uou know that you can do this too → "apt-cache show awesome | pastebinit" ;)
<Na3iL> my connection is sucks :')
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> chaker, do you have the universe repo is your sources.list ?
<chaker> yep
<elacheche> Weird x)
<elacheche> apt-get install libxcb-cursor0
<chaker> Is there something wrong with TN mirror ??
<elacheche> I think that a maintainer of ONE of those packages users the wrong dependency version number.. I used that same PPA to install awesome a year ago.. And it works fine.. We should find the wrong DEB file and fix it :D
<elacheche> What TN mirrors? :D
<elacheche> What mirror do you use? show me the link
<elacheche> Got my msg Na3iL ?
<chaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920454/
<elacheche> chaker, check the status → https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tn-archive2
<elacheche> https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/623873976490676224
<chaker> :'(
<elacheche> chaker, do you know how to search & replace in VIM? Or do you know how to use sed?
<chaker> :s/before/after/flags
<chaker> :%s/before/after/flags
<elacheche> Yep :) it's almost the same as sed :) ;) You used it before?
<chaker> I do use it alot
<chaker> do you mean sed
<chaker> ??
<elacheche> both :) you know what to do then :D use one of them to replace the http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/ubuntu/ with the official ones ;) :D
<chaker> hhhhhhh I already did :p
<chaker> And the problem indeed was from the mirror
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> chaker! Help
<chaker> ?
<elacheche> When you checked https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tn-archive2 what status did you find!!
<chaker> it wasn't like this :last probe This mirror was last verified 8 minutes ago.
<chaker> it was something like 19 july I think
<chaker> it wasn't up to date
<elacheche> Yep :) They updated it fast :D It's 1Gb link :D it's easy to update it that fast x)
<chaker> hhhhhh :
<chaker> :D
<elacheche> Awesome WM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZikY5lst5lg
<elacheche> chaker, installation done?
<chaker> Yep now customising.
<elacheche> Have fun :D :)
<chaker> Thanks. Perhaps I will like, even though I'm satisfied with tmux and unity
<chaker> like it*
<elacheche> :) Unity sucks :p
<elacheche> I like awesome.. I was using MATE before it.. it's cool too :)à
<chaker> I didn't say that I love Unity but I do prefer it over Gnome3
<elacheche> It's based on Gnome3 :)
<chaker> but it's not Gnome3 :p
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> I loved Gnome 2 that's why I used MATE for years.. Between Unity & MATe I used LXDE a lot too..
<elacheche> time to go home.. see you later guys :)
<chaker> CULA
<elacheche> means?
<Na3iL> ciao elacheche!
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-23
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> ping chaker nizarus nabdev.. do you have internet issues?
<elacheche> ovh.com works for you?
<nizarus> il y a eu beaucoup de coupures électriques chez moi :/
<elacheche> ping SalahMessaoud
<nizarus> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ovh.com
<elacheche> Emmm.. Ici j'ai des problèmes avec la ligne fibre :/ tout ce qui est en relation avec OVH est down + d'autres sites
<SalahMessaoud> Pong elacheche
<elacheche> ovh yimchi 3andkom SalahMessaoud ?
<SalahMessaoud> yep
<elacheche> nizarus, j'essaie de savoir si c'est seulement moi ou c'est un problème general comme l'autre fois..
<elacheche> entre temps j'essaie de contacter le FSI :/
<nizarus> ovh non accesible chez moi aussi
<elacheche> OK :/ SalahMessaoud you have xDSL line?
<SalahMessaoud> Fibre
<elacheche> fsi?
<SalahMessaoud> ?
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, didn't get it
<elacheche> ISP :D
<SalahMessaoud> ooredoo
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> I see.. It's a topnet problem then :/
<SalahMessaoud> ya 7asra 3al topnet
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<nizarus> je suis chez topnet aussi
<elacheche> Bah, Topnet vient de me confirmer que c'estun problème chez eux au niveau de quelques lignes FO
<nizarus> pas que FO :)
<elacheche> x)
<nabdev> fibre avec orange
<nabdev> elacheche > problem with ubuntu , blocked for time to time  , and i must open console (ctrl + alt + F2 / F7) and close it to return to normal condition
<elacheche> nabdev, unity freeze?*
<elacheche> you connect to a TTY then reboot the OS nabdev ? or what?
<nabdev> no simple using , i couldn't fix the raison of that
<elacheche> Define how "blocked".. It freeze or what?
<elacheche> chaker,
<Dro__> hi
<Dro__> elacheche,  coucou
<elacheche> Hey Dro__ :D was looking for you :D
<Dro__> elacheche, mekch msade9? google it for info :/
<elacheche> what Dro__ !
<elacheche> Ah! Talking about the cloak! didn't notice that till now :)
<fedy_> salem evryone
<Dro__> bech nkammel 3omri 9238238432 :/ :/ depression
<Dro__> ahla fedy_  :)
<fedy_> how are you doing ?
<elacheche> Hey fedy_ ! Do you have news?
<elacheche> Did you read the logs again an understand what I was talking about all the time :) ?
<fedy_> yes my friend i have good news
<Dro__> fedy_, bored, what about you !
<Dro__> fedy_, het farra7na :p
<fedy_> so guys https://www.facebook.com/events/924742790920491/ this is the event the date and location are confirmed :) if you want guys you cant take an hour or a half for a interview or a conference <3
<Dro__> connection IK|[^#2J~{^~#^
<elacheche> Great fedy_ :) Happy that at least you fixed the date & location.. I'll share the news with the Loco via ML and discuss this with the others :) And of course take some time to read it myself :)
<elacheche> I have you email & your subscribed in our ML.. If I'll have further private/public question you'll get an email via the ML or in private :)
<elacheche> Na3iL, take a look and tell me what do you think about it :)
<elacheche> fedy_, do you have a fixed deadline to get our answer about your invitation??
<fedy_> next mercredi
<fedy_> and with your response i will wait the conference subject and duration :) talk in anything you want <3
<elacheche> There is no draft about the planning and content? I think that it'll be a good thing to have the draft so you can make sure that people don't do the same conf
<elacheche> Am I wrong?
<Na3iL> elacheche, till now nothing clear! I hope that it will be a draft for the planning asap
<elacheche> Dro__, & others you can join the discussion guys :D
<elacheche> +1 Na3iL I agree :)
<Na3iL> fedy_, You remember when I told u that the first step is fixing the plan! I think you had the pad.tn link u might share it here?
<Dro__> elacheche, its not clear enough to judge :p
<fedy_> i still dont have any conferences just one from white hat hackers ( TN )
<fedy_> 10 H : meeting  / 11 H : ctf begins / 14 H : ctf ends / 14 - 15 / pause café / 15 H : white hat conference /
<fedy_> thats it for now
<elacheche> That seems to be a draft :) You should share it publicly :) fedy_
<fedy_> when im done with the hole plan i will share it i dont want each time to share something :)
<elacheche> You should fix how much time you have for confs, so you can find out how many conferences you can have during the event :)
<elacheche> OK.. I'll think about it :)
<fedy_> i have from 115:30 to 18H
<fedy_> free time
<elacheche> OK.. How much confs you can run in those 2.5 hours? :)
<chaker> fedy_: I think that you need to reconsider the time you gave to the CTF. 3 hours is very short periode ??
<fedy_> how much then ? 4 ?
<elacheche> I agree with that too.. I'll not join the CTF thing! but it's too short
<chaker> I don't know it's up to the problem you prepare
<elacheche> An other question fedy_ ! the price is for join the CTF or for the whole event! The confs & stands are not free to attend?
<fedy_> the price is for evryhting :) join the ctf / watching the ctf / attending the confereses ( all of them ) / and free food :D
<elacheche> Hmmmmmm
<chaker> I participate in a CTF that last one week! and it take me 2 days to solve one challenge so according to the difficulty of your challegnes you set up the time. Unless your challenge are verrrrrrrrry easy
<elacheche> chaker, you should share the link! o_O :p
<elacheche> fedy_, what about the stands?!
<elacheche> They are not free too?
<chaker> elacheche: link for what?
<elacheche> We (#ubuntu-tn) should pay the registration fees too fedy_ ??
 * Dro__ relève le défi
<elacheche> chaker, the CTF :p
<fedy_> tadfa3 nharet el ctf fel beb
<Dro__> elacheche,  don't worry, we'll hack fedy_ money
<fedy_> dsl 3al retard na7ki avec dautres
<elacheche> fedy_, if we're going to do a workshop/conf/stand we should pay too? Am I wrong?!
<fedy_> do you khnow guys wlh wlh i paid 1000 dinar for the location + i dont have sponsors
<fedy_> if you guys think 15 dinar is too much
<fedy_> the guys of confs and workshops are for free
<elacheche> fedy_, I did NOT said that it's too much.. I'm just asking for DETAILS! I SHOULD share those details with my TEAM so we can take the rigth DECISION that goes with our VALUES!
<elacheche> That's all :)
<fedy_> aaaaa ok ok :*
<Na3iL> elacheche, you're not thinking about create a bot from the scratch like QA in #ubuntu-africa for u-tn?
<elacheche> Na3iL, ubuntulog will log what you miss by 5pm.. Can you please take a look at the log later to see what you did miss?
<elacheche> Na3iL, why not :D
<Na3iL> of course, but just for fun :D
<elacheche> Na3iL, the logs for what you missed about the CTF event :);
<Na3iL> yup am checking it all
<Na3iL> by the way I like ur cloak Dro__ x)
<Dro__> Na3iL, el 9la9 ya3mel.. :P
<Dro__> 9olt neprovoquiw chweya jma3et el Hacking event.. haw tol3ou ma y7ebouch el fadlka :p
<elacheche> Na3iL, you should wait for 5pm, that's when ubuntulog will finish enerating all the logs
<elacheche> generating*
<Na3iL> xD u need to check the wikipage of Kilos the one in ubuntu-africa → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Na3iL> yup elacheche it still 25 minutes
<Dro__> Na3iL, how fhemt tawa :p ma tchalla9ch :D
<elacheche> :D
<Na3iL> xD
<Dro__> bein j'ai juste voulu jeter un coup d'oeil sur le bot de scratch, ye5i howa 64 ans w ched sare9 :p
<Na3iL> I didn't understand u Dro__!
<Dro__> ey mahou je suis un alien !
<elacheche> loool Dro__ ! Bot c'est QA :)
<Na3iL> take a look Dro__ : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_IRC
<Dro__> Na3iL, lol je viens d'installer 1 déjà
<Dro__> c'est un eggdrop non?
<Na3iL> yup like eggdrop
<Dro__> je suis sur IRC depuis 2003, j'ai installé plein de bot et de botnet.. ya 7asra :D
<elacheche> Shame on you Dro__ , t'es sur irc depuis 2003 et tu rejoind #ubuntu-tn just en 2015!
<Na3iL> Botnet!! that seams very illegal xD
<Dro__> -QA- VERSION Ibid 0.2.0dev
<Dro__> ey ey
<Dro__> j'avais +1000 botnet à l'époque :P
<Dro__> ma t9oul l7ad :p
<Dro__> elacheche, dima ntol 3al #ubuntu-tn mais avec plusieurs nicks...
<Na3iL> your conversation was spotted and I'll make sure that Bolice know about u :P
<Dro__> mais très rarement ..
<Dro__> ubuntulog, kollou mennek :P
<Dro__> !db
<Robot> I have 1 definition in my database (52 bytes).
<Dro__> !help
<Dro__> !learn a b
<Dro__> !a
<Dro__> !search a
<Dro__> !seek a
<Dro__> ?? a
<Robot> 'a', (1/1): b
<Dro__> !forget a
<Dro__> !learn a La première lettre de l'alphabet latin
<Dro__> !learn a un type de vitamine.
<Dro__> !db
<Robot> I have 2 definitions in my database (104 bytes).
<Dro__> ?? a
<Robot> 'a', (1/1): La première lettre de l'alphabet latin
<Na3iL> Dro__, are u using Unity?
<Dro__> Na3iL, oui
<Na3iL> hmm you don't want to give a try for awesome wm?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-24
<nabdev> Bonjour
<Na3iL> good morning nabdev
<nabdev> :)
<elacheche> Morning!
<Na3iL> morning elacheche
<elacheche> Na3iL, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-awesome ?
<Dro__> morning elacheche Na3iL nabdev
<elacheche> Yo Dro__
<Dro__> !learn ubuntu  est un système d’exploitation open source basé sur la distribution Linux Debian.
<Dro__> ?? ubuntu
<Robot> 'ubuntu', (1/1):  est un système d’exploitation open source basé sur la distribution Linux Debian.
<chaker> Good morning o/
<Dro__> bjr chaker
<elacheche> o/ chaker
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> !learn ubuntu est un système d’exploitation LIBRE basé sur la distribution GNU/Linux Debian.
<elacheche> -_- I have the right to kick you Robot -_-
<Dro__> elacheche, the bot is configured to allow only users having VOICE at least to add a new topic
<Dro__> i will make it accept any topic from any user
<Dro__> # o Add a topic:                                voice                           #
<Dro__> # o Delete a topic you have set:                voice                           #
<Dro__> # o Delete a topic someone else has set:        OP
<Dro__> # o Replace a topic you have set:               voice                           #
<Dro__> # o Replace a topic someone else has set:	OP                              #
<Dro__> # o Search for a user's entries:                voice
<Dro__> # o Showing who sat a topic:                    voice                           #
<Dro__> # o Search for topics, the regular way:         none                            #
<Dro__> # o Search for topics, body search:             none
<Dro__> # o Search for topics, special:                 none                            #
<Dro__> # o Display a topic:                            none                            #
<Dro__> # o Show database stats:                        none
<Dro__> try now :)
<Dro__> !whoset ubuntu
<Dro__> !forget ubuntu
<Dro__> !forget a
<Dro__> !db
<Robot> I have 1 definition in my database (52 bytes).
<elacheche> !learn ubuntu est un système d’exploitation LIBRE basé sur la distribution GNU/Linux Debian.
<elacheche> ?? ubuntu
<Robot> 'ubuntu', (1/1): est un système d’exploitation LIBRE basé sur la distribution GNU/Linux Debian.
<elacheche> This is better :)
<elacheche> :p
<elacheche> Dro__, think that you'll like this http://pad.tn/p/BotWar
<Dro__> not really :p
<Dro__> !whoset ubuntu
<elacheche> chaker, I still waiting for your feedback about awesome :)
<Na3iL> elacheche, did I answered about the awesome team on launchpad? my connection is suck :')
<elacheche> nope
<Na3iL> is a project like Ubuntu GNOME, it would be much better if we can create an ubuntu version LTS based on awesome wm environment..
<elacheche> :D Na3iL Am trying to do the same thing those days → I'm working on Sabily.. Unfortunatly ADSL is down so I stopped doing that for 2 days.. Hope that I can work on that again during the weekend
<Na3iL> very cool, then you think the project will be going through the right way?
<elacheche> Na3iL, you should change the Name! you can't use that name! You need to use "Ubuntu Awesome Remix" otherwise you'll get a mail from Canonical soon, and you'll do it at the end :)
<Na3iL> ah I understand, then I should remove all the pages (wiki) and make another documentation?
<elacheche> Now technically what you should do is to start thinking what packages should be included in the disto.. As you use awesome so USERS will assume that it's a very light disto.. So you need to choice a light apps stack to install, like a LuaKit or dwb as web browser, etc.. I'll help finding the right apps names when I can..
<elacheche> don't remove, just rename
<Na3iL> otherwise I can keep the like which is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAwesome and  I change just the name
<Na3iL> oh cool
<Na3iL> good, so I need u to be a part from the team
<elacheche> Let me finish whit the technical stuff.. After listng what you'll install in the distor, start by creating a PPA and getting those apps.. So when you'll create the ISO you'll use the PPA.. It's better than use the DEBs :) ;)
<Na3iL> understood
<elacheche> Na3iL, I think that you should know me better :D am always in all teams.. But can't focus 100% on any team except #ubuntu-tn :) :D If I can help I'll help..
<Na3iL> awesome :D yup I know for that I want to be a part of the team :D
<elacheche> Actually, what I just told you to do is because I was playing arround to do the same (light distro) for my old laptop.. And trying to revive Sabily (playing with ISO customizartions).. :)
<Na3iL> I see, I'll do it asap :D
<elacheche> If I'll get back my ADSL during this weekend I'll try to generate a First Sabily ISO based on 14.04.. If I'll get to that point I'll blog it and share everything with you and the Sabily's ML..
<elacheche> Ah! Just before I forgot, for a lighweight web browser.. LuaKit sucks :/ dwb is nice and uses VIM keybanding BUT, it's DEAD :'( You should try the alternatives listed in their website to choice a better one :)
<Na3iL> awesome! hope that you back your ADSL as soon as possible
<elacheche> And there is this project → https://github.com/breach/breach_core Have no idea if it's lightweight or not.. And it's still not stable, you should try it :)
<Na3iL> okay, otherwise I'll need your help every time to do that
<elacheche> I'll help with every thing I can :)
<Na3iL> thanks bro :)
<chaker> elacheche: Sorry I was busy doing some statistics on #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche> How is that?
<chaker> Nothing just counting number of msg each one post it :p
<elacheche> irc?
<chaker> Yep
<elacheche> I like you more and more chaker :) I was planning to do that → I have a good usage for that :)
<chaker> http://chaker.tn/ubuntu.png
<chaker> This only for 2015
<Na3iL> nice job chaker
<elacheche> chaker1, you'll share that on github?? I'll need you in our next project :)
<chaker1> I will I'm working on it now, And I will be happy to perticipate
<chaker1> particitpate*
<Na3iL> elacheche, I need your feedback if you have time about this → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAwesome/GettingInvolved
<SalahMessaoud> Bonjour ! o/
<Na3iL> good morning SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> Hey SalahMessaoud, nizarus :)
<elacheche> Na3iL, I'll do during the weekend :) right now I can just chat here because I'm working :)
<SalahMessaoud> ça va Na3iL elacheche  ?
<Na3iL> okay elacheche, 7amdoullah et toi SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> chaker, great :) thanks dude :) Just don't forget to add a Free license ;)
<SalahMessaoud> hmd labes :D
<elacheche> yep SalahMessaoud :) Am so happy as there is some interaction in here :) I know that this interaction will move to the ML soon :)
<Na3iL> :D
<SalahMessaoud> Awesome :D I don't like ML, way to much reading
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> lazy to do so :D
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> I'm not surprised :) You're lazy since the  first day we met here :D
<elacheche> :p
<Na3iL> yo Dro__
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-25
<Na3iL> hey chaker
<chaker> hey Na3iL
<chaker> :)
<Na3iL> hows you?
<chaker> Trying to refactor https://github.com/Chakerbh/ubuntustatics
<Na3iL> cool, if there's anything I can help with python am here, otherwise am making some statistics too about pple who use awesome wm as DE/environment..
<chaker> Na3iL: I will be happy to help you on that :)
<Na3iL> and I'll be very grateful if you helped me, moreover am searching for pple for a team project
<Na3iL> → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAwesome
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-26
<op> Robot,
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-25
<amtn> salut à tous et à toutes
<MarwenDo> Salut amtn
<amtn> isefc ... vous connaissez?
<elacheche> amtn: Salam! Didn't join us for a long time :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-26
<Nuage> bon après midi
<elacheche> For you too Nuage
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-28
<asghaier> Hi nizarus
<nizarus> ahla asghaier
<asghaier> how are you doing!
<nizarus> ça va merci
<nizarus> et toi
<asghaier> hamdoulah, ca va bien.
<nizarus> travail ou vacances ?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-29
<Nuage> yay
<Nuage> the NUC computers are now availble in tunisianet you guys
<Nuage> when did they come :o
<Nuage> i've been following them up in anandtech
<elacheche> Nuage: a link?
<Nuage> elacheche: look at the first cheapest three computers, there is even the intel Mini PC available now http://www.tunisianet.com.tn/373-ordinateur-bureau-tunisie
<Nuage> it's as big as a mere flash drive
<elacheche> Nice! I like them!
<Nuage> elacheche: go buy one :o
<elacheche> Nah! Not in plan, or in my priorities for now..
<Nuage> okey
<Nuage> what might your priorities be about otherwise
<Nuage> :v
<elacheche> That's confidential :)
<elacheche> :)
<Nuage> alright then.
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-30
<Nuage> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-31
<Nuage> davlefou: who are you
<davlefou> Nuage, bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-24
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> good morning
<praisethemoon> :)
<davlefou> Bonjour les gars!
<davlefou> et les jolies filles!
<nzoueidi> o/
<nizarus> hello world !
<davlefou> Dans certaine offre, la liste des technologie est tellement importante que tu demande les quelles sont importante!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-26
<elacheche> nzoueidi: See what I am struggling with → https://github.com/gentoo/portage/pull/181#issuecomment-318117878 -_- x(
<u-la-la> [ [PEP8] Repoman by elacheche · Pull Request #181 · gentoo/portage · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<nzoueidi> Aw, I can feel your struggle
<elacheche> I needed someone to share the feeling with x) Can't sleep since last night! x)
<nzoueidi> We are going to die young xD
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> I am seriously planning to go out for a long long vacations..
<nzoueidi> I need to get ride of my pc and sleep, eat and practice some sports x)
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> I'm supposed to be in a holiday, since last saturday.. But, this is what I am doing -_-
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> Aww xD
<elacheche> Yo davlefou !
<elacheche> Yo Dro !
<elacheche> Wassup guys!
<Dro> Hello elacheche ! kayfa l7al
<elacheche> Good, u?
<Dro> fine! :°
<davlefou> bonsoir elacheche
<davlefou> Tu va bien?
<elacheche> Bien davlefou :) toi?
<davlefou> Fatigué, mais cela va!
<davlefou> J'ai dû dormir un peu plus pour récupérer!
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> elacheche, tu maitrise docker?
<elacheche> davlefou: Les bases, si t'as un scenario d'utilisation avancé j'aimerai bien tester ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-27
<praisethemoon> Good morning
<davlefou> Bonjour tous!
<praisethemoon> Bonjour davlefou
<elacheche> Morning davlefou praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche, morning
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-28
<volkovmqx> #join ubuntu-de
<volkovmqx> lol, what a fail xD
<davlefou> volkovmqx, de?
<davlefou> #join ubuntu-de
<volkovmqx> oui, je suis actuellement en allemagne
<volkovmqx> et j'essaye de rester active dans la communauté ubuntu :p
<elacheche> Sehr gut volkovmqx !
<volkovmqx> Haha !
<davlefou> Je communique mieux avec les linux que les humains!
<volkovmqx> hahaha, echo 'Salut' >> /usr/local/bin/davlefoubrain
<elacheche> That should be located under /dev, and you should use dd instead of echo :p
<volkovmqx> right, if it's an additional hardware
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> Ouais...
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-29
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-30
<dmidma> exit
#ubuntu-tn 2018-07-23
<Dro> Hello
<chikore> hi
<chikore> hey
<chikore> elacheche, nzoueidi_
<nzoueidi_> Hey folks :D
<nzoueidi_> wassup ChanServ
<nzoueidi_> x) I was going to tag Chokri
<nzoueidi_> :')
#ubuntu-tn 2018-07-24
<Dro> Hello
<nzoueidi_> Morning folks
#ubuntu-tn 2018-07-28
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<elacheche> Mornign nzoueidi
#ubuntu-tn 2019-07-26
<elacheche> o/
